# Okay, have I been fooled?



## SkyWarrior (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been told that Montana is selenium deficient.  Today while looking over elevan's link to the USGS and copper in soil, I found the selenium map  and saw that we have plenty of selenium in northwestern Montana.

Well, I did a quick search on the internet, and saw that I'm not the only one to think that.  So, what gives on that?  Should I be worried?


----------



## Symphony (Aug 17, 2012)

No, but you could always have your property tested.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 17, 2012)

The selenium map helps show a kind of average level for an area. But actual levels can vary dramatically for just one farm to the next. It depends on how the land has been used, if the nutrients have been leached from the soil through agricultural activity or erosion. The only way to know for sure is to take a soil test. An agricultural extension office in your area can do that, it isn't that expensive. Usually they want you to take several samples from all over your property for an accurate picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2012)

The only way to know if your property has enough selenium, etc is to have a soil sample tested.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, the soil test is necessary, and if you have a large acreage, you need to test in several places.

Our ranch has great soil in some places, in others it's really sandy, great for watermelons, but not much else.

You can call your local county extension center and they will give you instruction about how to do this.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 17, 2012)

Alas, I feed my goats hay from around the area, which means I would have to test the nutrient content.  Does little good for my rocky place.

:/


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 18, 2012)

Since you feed hay from all over can you have the hay tested?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 18, 2012)

I also on different sites thought our area was fine...then on that map it showed we were too low in selenium.  Besides pasture and hay, our sheep do get a sheep/lamb pellet that does have all the minerals in it.  So, now I wonder if they are getting enough of everything they need?  We can get our soil tested, which would be the way to go here...if you get your hay from the same place every year, guess the easiest for you would to get your hay provider to agree to you testing that soil?

Have never heard of testing hay before...but who knows?  Waiting to hear if anyone has done that.

At one point we were going to change from the complete pellets in summer when they are on pasture to loose minerals (they always have block salt available) ...but...nothing local since every place we've checked only had loose minerals for cattle, horses, and goats and the copper was high in them.  Not too much for sheep around here, including vets.  We looked into ordering loose minerals, but with shipping costs...came out the same as our complete feed pellets...so, since they have done very well, we're just sticking to pasture, hay, and complete sheep/lamb feed.  We gradually lower the amount of pellets once they are on pasture more, then gradually increase it for the cold months...last month of gestation and first two months when they are nursing.  

Hope you get your answers!


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 18, 2012)

> Have never heard of testing hay before...but who knows?  Waiting to hear if anyone has done that.


In actuality, testing hay for nutritional content sounds very impressive and it' easily typed when giving advice.  Do people really do it?  I think a very small percentage of people might if they are feeding a LARGE number of animals and rely on the condition of their flock for income or such.
Unless you are seeing very poor condition in your animals and hay is your primary food, then you might want to consider it.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 18, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Have never heard of testing hay before...but who knows?  Waiting to hear if anyone has done that.
> 
> 
> In actuality, testing hay for nutritional content sounds very impressive and it' easily typed when giving advice.  Do people really do it?  I think a very small percentage of people might if they are feeding a LARGE number of animals and rely on the condition of their flock for income or such.
> Unless you are seeing very poor condition in your animals and hay is your primary food, then you might want to consider it.


So far (knock on wood) everyone seems to do fine with hay and a balanced version of sweet feed.  I add salt and minerals as a block of salt with selenium and trace minerals (loose version for the llama).  If anything, they're sleek and their coats are nice.  

When I was racing sled dogs, I knew a vet researcher who had feed analyzed.  When you analyze animal feed, the cheapest way is to test for caloric breakdown and minerals (vitamins are expensive).  But that was years ago and I'm not near a veterinary college anymore.

I'm not sure if it's necessary here.  I mean, my girls look healthy.  One of the issues with selenium is poor hooves--and my girls have maybe too good of hooves.  I've got to clip Heidi's hooves next!


----------



## HFFJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Here in Texas a lot of people do hay testing to show the protein and mineral content of the hay you are buying.  I have never done it but it normally involves after they bale the hay them taking a sample through the center of the bale and sending it off.   They normally have results in a week or two.


----------

